

Apple Store gets a little less shiny with loss of 1,600 jobs - coglethorpe
http://venturebeat.com/2009/04/24/apple-store-gets-a-little-less-shiny-with-loss-of-1600-jobs/

======
MaysonL
Anybody notice that there are fewer employees in retail stores in the quarter
after Christmas then the quarter before? This is a non-story story. Apple does
a lot of holiday quarter business.

